# Vought OS2U Kingfisher



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2019)

Fleet Air Wing Four OS2U Kingfisher in Aleutians | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

Fleet Air Wing Four OS2U Kingfisher Unit at Adak Island 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

Chance-Vought OS2U Kingfisher Pulling Alongside Ship in Color | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2019)

WW II 1940s Airplane training flight FL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2019)

WWII 1940s RPPC US Navy amphibious airplane OS2U-2 being catapulted | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2020)

WWII USN Navy Martin PBM-3 Mariner & Vought OS2U Kingfisher Aircraft Photo #177 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

~*~ESTATE FIND~*~. WW2 MILITARY 8" X 10" PHOTO #8 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

~*~ESTATE FIND~*~. WW2 MILITARY 8" X 10" PHOTO #7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

~*~ESTATE FIND~*~. WW2 MILITARY 8" X 10" PHOTO #6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

~*~ESTATE FIND~*~. WW2 MILITARY 8" X 10" PHOTO #4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

~*~ESTATE FIND~*~. WW2 MILITARY 8" X 10" PHOTO #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

~*~ESTATE FIND~*~. WW2 MILITARY 8" X 10" PHOTO #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original 1942 Air Ministry Photo of a Fleet Air Arm Vought Kingfisher I | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original 1942 Air Ministry Photo of a Fleet Air Arm Vought Kingfisher I (2) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2020)

Looks weird with wheels.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Dana Bell (Jun 20, 2020)

OS2U near NAS San Diego, 30 August 1945:






Scanned from a badly degraded color transparency (80-GK-6265) at the National Archives, College Park.

While much of the original color has been "restored" via PhotoShop, the color scheme of this aircraft is somewhat of a mystery. While the vertical tail seems to be Intermediate Blue, the rest of the aircraft seems to be painted Glossy Sea Blue. The three yellow wing stripes may be repeated on the left wing, but there's no indication of the stripes' purpose...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original 1940's WWII Photograph of US Navy Scout Seaplanes Flying in Air | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2020)

aircraft photo RARE colour photo Vought OS2U Kingfisher - US Navy | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

9 PHOTOS HYDRAVIONS 1942 BASE AERO NAVALE CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS (reproductions). | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

9 PHOTOS HYDRAVIONS 1942 BASE AERO NAVALE CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS (reproductions). | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo US Navy Vought OS2U Kingfisher following an aerial target 0302 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

VOUGHT VS2U OS2 KINGFISHER PLAN BLUEPRINTS DRAWINGS WWII NAVY floatplane faa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Jan 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> VOUGHT VS2U OS2 KINGFISHER PLAN BLUEPRINTS DRAWINGS WWII NAVY floatplane faa | eBay
> 
> 
> View attachment 607877
> ...



It asstonishes me that ANYONE (other than Vought) would think they had the authority to copyright these drawings...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

Where have you read that about the copyright? The seller i mean.


----------



## Dana Bell (Jan 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Where have you read that about the copyright? The seller i mean.



Hi Snautzer,

I wasn't referring to the seller, but to the copyright notification at the top of most of the drawings. It's bogus, since the folks claiming copyright were neither the creators nor the purchasers of the original rights. The seller is perfectly OK selling the drawings in this case, and you're perfectly fine - and much appreciated - posting the drawings here.

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Jan 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Fleet Air Wing Four OS2U Kingfisher in Aleutians | eBay
> 
> View attachment 534322


Why is there a disc on the right wing? Have they painted out the star or not painted it on yet?


----------



## at6 (Jan 7, 2021)

Whether with wheels or floats, the Kingfisher is beautiful by any standard. I saw one in Palm Springs in 1998. It was on loan from the NASM.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

WWII US Navy Vought-Sikorsky OS2U-1, Grumman XF5F Skyrocket 1942 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 19, 2021)

FowellBox said:


> Why is there a disc on the right wing? Have they painted out the star or not painted it on yet?



It might be the former as in January 1943 the top right-hand and bottom left-hand wing markings were removed.


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

WWII Airplane With Pilot Photograph | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Airplane With Pilot Photograph at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original 1942 Air Ministry Photo of a Fleet Air Arm Vought Kingfisher I (2) | eBay
> 
> View attachment 585500











VOUGHT KINGFISHER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VOUGHT KINGFISHER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 5, 2021)

This was the plane that replaced its replacement, right?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

USS Nevada (BB-36) WW2 Battleship Plane & American Flag US Navy Military RARE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for USS Nevada (BB-36) WW2 Battleship Plane & American Flag US Navy Military RARE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

WWII US Brewster Buffalo Grumman Wildcat Vought Kingfisher 1942 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Brewster Buffalo Grumman Wildcat Vought Kingfisher 1942 MAGAZINE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## alexmacdougall (Aug 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Chance-Vought OS2U Kingfisher Pulling Alongside Ship in Color | eBay
> 
> View attachment 534324


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

VOUGHT KINGFISHER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> VOUGHT KINGFISHER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VOUGHT KINGFISHER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



The Kingfisher looks awkward without its floats. This aircraft, FN656 was evaluated by the A&AEE in April 1942 for British service but it was not ordered, one source stating because of its poor performance - the Supermarine Walrus was no rocketship - but nonetheless, its handling was considered pleasant but elevator trim range was insufficient in the glide. It stalled at 59 mph, and with flaps lowered the ailerons did so too, lateral control being actuated via spoilers. There were issues with carbon monoxide entering the cockpit but gaps and so forth were plugged to prevent this being a problem. Climb performance with an external load was poor and flaps had to be raised slowly, was this why the type was rejected for service?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Jan 23, 2022)

To me, the most shocking thing I’ve ever heard about the KingFisher was the story of one that landed in an attempt to rescue a couple of aircrew-men and the plane ended up flipping over when one man attempted to climb on a wing while the other was still swimming. Apparently, these things are so light and the center of gravity so high, the weight of a single man can upset it.

The Kingfisher pilots plucking downed pilots out of the ocean and sometimes having to taxi them to safety are some very brave men, indeed. I always wondered, though, how did it feel watching everyone else in the class get assigned Hellcats, Corsairs, Helldivers, or Avengers and then your name is called for Kingfishers! Were these pilots given special training for the job of spotting naval gun rounds?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

overcrowded i think 7 crew 














Lot of 9 1944 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #16 | eBay


END OF TORPEDO RUN FOR JAPANESE. All have AP fact sheet attached just couldnt fit all in the photos. SUPPLIES FOR PHILIPPINE INVASION.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2022)

Popular photo. There's actually 9 "on board". Item from Wiki....

"A U.S. Navy Vought OS2U _Kingfisher_ floatplane from the battleship USS _North Carolina_ (BB-55) off Truk with nine aviators on board, awaiting rescue by USS _Tang_ (SS-306), 1 May 1944. The plane had landed inside Truk lagoon to recover downed airmen. Unable to take off with such a load, it then taxiied out to _Tang_, which was serving as lifeguard submarine during the 29 April-1 May carrier strikes on Truk."


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

1942-U.S. NAVY VOUGHT OS2U KINGFISHERS Aircraft in Flight-Observation Floatplane | eBay


It was a compact mid-wing monoplane, with a large central float and small stabilizing floats. Performance was modest because of its low-powered engine. The OS2U could also operate on fixed, wheeled, taildragger landing gear.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## BlackSheep (Sep 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 684547
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve said it before, post-war I’d take one all day long and head up to Alaska/Canada to do some real fishing/hunting BUT, if you told me in training that I’m going to be flying OS2Us while my friends were sent out to fly Hellcats and Corsairs, I’d curl up in the fetal position and cry. Just something about flying a greenhouse on floats in a combat zone…..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

The Kingfisher looks awkward without its floats. This aircraft, FN656 was evaluated by the A&AEE in April 1942 for British service but it was not ordered, one source stating because of its poor performance - the Supermarine Walrus was no rocketship - but nonetheless, its handling was considered pleasant but elevator trim range was insufficient in the glide. It stalled at 59 mph, and with flaps lowered the ailerons did so too, lateral control being actuated via spoilers. There were issues with carbon monoxide entering the cockpit but gaps and so forth were plugged to prevent this being a problem. Climb performance with an external load was poor and flaps had to be raised slowly, was this why the type was rejected for service? Vought OS2U Kingfisher














Set of 3 WW2 photos of Vought OS2U Kingfisher in RN Fleet Air Arm Service | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Set of 3 WW2 photos of Vought OS2U Kingfisher in RN Fleet Air Arm Service at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------

